# McLaren 570S Full-Monty Project Video [100+ hours crammed into a 3 minute video]



## Jean-Claude

When I talk about the full-monty for this McLaren, this is a little bit of what we have in mind.

·Enclosed transport from the dealer to our facility
·New car prep and decon
·Extensive paint correction on every visible painted surface
·Our advanced paint protection film wrap
·Modesta BC-04 over the full body
·Modesta BC-06 & Modesta BC-08 over the wheels & calipers
·Modesta LPS-01 & LPS-02 over all leather seating

I hope y'all enjoy it and look forward to your feedback. :driver:


----------



## pubcrawler

Verrrryyyyy Nice indeed


----------



## RandomlySet

Cracking work and nice edit on the video (Not sure who or why someone has given it a thumbs down on YouTube)


----------



## Jean-Claude

pubcrawler said:


> Verrrryyyyy Nice indeed


Thank you.



RandomlySet said:


> Cracking work and nice edit on the video (Not sure who or why someone has given it a thumbs down on YouTube)


Thanks on both accounts and I agree. But I also am used to some folks just wanting to hate. :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

Lovely


----------



## suds

:thumb: 'hates' are often the biggest compliments in disguise. Btw if you do the 'full Monty' you really should keep your hat on :wave:


----------



## Jean-Claude

WHIZZER said:


> Lovely


Thank you Whizzer.



suds said:


> :thumb: 'hates' are often the biggest compliments in disguise. Btw if you do the 'full Monty' you really should keep your hat on :wave:


That's how I see it. I got used to it years ago and now I just roll my eyes and laugh.

I am not following you on the hat part though. Mind explaining the joke? (sorry!)


----------



## Andyblue

Jean-Claude said:


> I am not following you on the hat part though. Mind explaining the joke? (sorry!)


It's to do with " The Full Monty" film - basically they took everything off, but kept their hat on (to cover their modesty) :thumb:


----------



## Jean-Claude

Andyblue said:


> It's to do with " The Full Monty" film - basically they took everything off, but kept their hat on (to cover their modesty) :thumb:


Ah, ya, I never saw that flick. But I am aware of it.


----------



## Andyblue

Just watched the video - what a stunning machine and looks gorgeous when completed


----------



## suds

Andyblue said:


> It's to do with " The Full Monty" film - basically they took everything off, but kept their hat on (to cover their modesty) :thumb:


And after you watch the movie you really should listen to Sir Tom Jones singing it whilst you detail - unless you don't like smiling. Get your staff involved and send us the video link


----------



## Summit Detailing

Good job, both on the car and the video:thumb:

Nice to see the standard of Mclaren's finishing doesn't change regardless of which country the car is sold:wall:

cheers

Chris


----------



## Radish293

That is seriously impressive. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Absolutely stunning! 
Fantastic work and a stunning car


----------



## stangalang

Nice thorough work and great video. Well done


----------



## Jean-Claude

Andyblue said:


> Just watched the video - what a stunning machine and looks gorgeous when completed


Thank you for the kind words.



suds said:


> And after you watch the movie you really should listen to Sir Tom Jones singing it whilst you detail - unless you don't like smiling. Get your staff involved and send us the video link


:thumb:



Summit Detailing said:


> Good job, both on the car and the video:thumb:
> 
> Nice to see the standard of Mclaren's finishing doesn't change regardless of which country the car is sold:wall:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


The more expensive the car, the more likely it is to come trashed I suppose.



Radish293 said:


> That is seriously impressive.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you!



dchapman88 said:


> Absolutely stunning!
> Fantastic work and a stunning car





stangalang said:


> Nice thorough work and great video. Well done


I appreciate that gentlemen!


----------



## Stoner

Fantastic work and a lovely car. :buffer:

I now feel a little inadequate when I do my "full monty" of a wash, clay and sealant. I need to up my game:lol::lol:


----------



## Jean-Claude

Stoner said:


> Fantastic work and a lovely car. :buffer:
> 
> I now feel a little inadequate when I do my "full monty" of a wash, clay and sealant. I need to up my game:lol::lol:


You somewhat touch on an interesting subject.

When we look at others and consider how we can improve ourselves(regardless of the reality of it being necessary or not).

I personally feel any relative successes I may have are due to others around me that push me to be better and my own beliefs which are the absolute foundation for how I work for those who spend their hard earned money on my services. Certainly, those that came well before me and lay the groundwork for this industry also deserve credit.

I stand on the shoulders of giants...


----------



## Robbles

Very nice


----------



## jcooper5083

Amazing - what a vehicle to work. Love the 50/50 shots as well, just shows how bad it is.


----------



## pina07

Gorgeous car and result!. Seen a few of these and really like them.
Regards 
Paul.


----------



## autonoob

Job well done! What's even more amazing is how bad that paint job looked at first compared to what it was after you did all the work.


----------



## aerodynamic18

Fantastic


----------



## McC

Inspiring! You are living my dream! Fantastic work!


----------



## TonyH38

A fantastic job on an impressive car.


----------

